# Mike Taylor Mike1484 Responding To Post Regarding My Ebay Chainguards For sale



## mike1117 (May 2, 2022)

This is my first post here. I have never bought, sold, listed  anything on the Cabe since it went online so many years ago, but started lately to look at it every few months as I am still involved with bikes, mainly Schwinn Stingray type bikes. I was quite surprised  and disappointed when I saw someone make a post in reference to a chainguard I had for sale on Ebay my username being mike1484 which I have used for 20+ years on Ebay. This person's post on the Cabe just stating the following, Schwinn Stingray Original Paint Screen Wingtip chainguard on Ebay that showed a photo of the guard and Ebay listing number. Nothing else was shown or stated in the original post. The post did not ask any questions, or attempt to answer any questions. This post in my opinion serves no purpose other than to hope others will respond regarding the high price of the guard and start an unfriendly spirited thread. No, it was not started to be helpful or ask or answer a question which is what this forum should be about, but to hope to start a thread directed against a single person who turned out to be me. If someone has the time to make these posts, why not post about items for sale which are incorrectly represented which would help those who might might not see what is a misrepresented or incorrectly represented item or something helpful. To the credit of the Cabe members, only 2 people replied to the initial post. In regards to my prices on Ebay, yes they are high. In regards to Ebay, in my opinion it is not a place to look for bike bargains, it is mainly a place to look for a part or parts needed to complete a bike project you may have, or if you have a lot of money to purchase complete bikes. There are no bargains on Ebay as it is open to everyone worldwide and items end up selling for top dollar. One could look up a violet Ramshorn guard that sold a month ago with both brackets unattached that I wanted for a bike I have, so I bid $533 on and did not win the guard. Prices are high on Ebay. The bargains take some legwork like going to swaps, flea markets, garage sales, searching the old fashioned way, not in typing words into a search bar. All the bikes in my personal collection I have personally gone and picked up myself, never buying a complete bike on Ebay or having a bike shipped to me. I tell people that before the internet a person wanting a nice Stingray could have money burning a hole in there pocket but not find anything to buy. Now with the internet a person with money does not have to leave their home and they can have the nicest collection of just about anything they wish including bikes. All that said I am trying to get top dollar on my chainguards, most of which I have had for over 20 years, and why they are on Ebay.

    I just did not like the post directed at me and probably against my better judgement feel like I have to defend myself and say something about myself instead of shrugging it off and forget about it which would probably be the wiser decision as I have seen posts like this turn bad. I have been involved with Stingrays for the past 30 or so years not counting the new Flam Lime Deluxe Stingray I was fortunate to get from my parents in 1964. I used to subscribe, have ads or posted in all the hardcopy publications including the Stingray Newsletter, The Cabe, Hemmings, local papers, I had huge phone bills back in the day when it cost some money to call long distance (remember phone cards), when send me a photo meant you got out your camera, took photos, had them developed and sent them off by mail to who requested them, unless you had a Poloroid camera and you could skip having photos developed. And these photos were lucky to show what color a bike was let alone fine details like we have today with digital photos and enlarging. I put on several bike swap meets and shows myself many years ago. My shows/meets were always free to buyers, sellers, everyone, I provided a free BBQ and drinks to all there, paid for the trophies myself, and opened up my homes to whoever needed a place to stay the night before. I remember a show I had at my home in Capitola CA down the street from the beach on July 4th 2001, Lots of great people showed up most of them I do not not know if they are still around and would be nice to hear from again. I have such good memories of that show where it started with a wheelie contest on the wharf with trophies going to the winners, then a bike ride through town with many of the bikes flying flags as it was July 4th, then a BBQ and bike show at my place with again trophies awarded. There was a dinner in town at a beachfront restaurant the night before with many people crashing at my place that night before the show. Great times. So when Covid hit and I was at home with a lot of time on my hands, I got back into the hobby doing some buying as well as selling. I thought I would sell off on Ebay some of the many guards and some other items that I had stored away decades ago on and was amazed at how high prices had gone up. Now through the years the hobby just does not seem as friendly as it once was and now I am just the guy with the high priced items on Ebay.
 Anyway that was a lot to say about a post directed at me which I did not care for and maybe it would be wiser of me to just leave it alone and should know better as I get older. Thanks, Mike Taylor


----------



## Livmojoe (May 2, 2022)

Ignore the haters Mike.  Glad you came out from Lurking status and are posting.  I've known you for several years (22?) and you have always been a stand up guy in our little bike hobby.  Your prices are set at what they should be in the eBay realm... and as you've always said, the right paint/patina'd matched chainguard is really what will make the bike pop, and make it that much better.


----------



## bashton (May 3, 2022)

Indeed there are some real winners that like to make rude posts or replies, as I was also a recent victim on one of my rare posts.

Sounds like you're like me in that negativity, especially when participating in a hobby that is so much fun, does sometimes hurt.

Let's both agree to ignore the haters, as they will always be out there waiting for the chance to show their "expertise" at the cost of others.

Bashton


----------



## mike1117 (May 3, 2022)

Thanks Bashton & Livmojoe
The first time I met John/Livmojoe was at a swap meet I put on over 20 years ago. John had not been collecting bikes for long it seemed, and was just soaking up all the info he could get. I also remember selling at that swap an original Grey Ghost of mine for a $1000, a good price back then. Now when I see him at swaps he is telling me things about bikes I never knew before. If anyone out there collects Skateboards, John skated for Santa Cruz Skateboards back in the day and if you look on the 80's Circle A Joe Lopes Monopoly skateboard deck that had the Monopoly spaces named after skaters you will see a monopoly space on the deck named Livmojoe Place after John. Now that is cool.


----------



## cds2323 (May 3, 2022)

@mike1117
Don’t feel too bad. The post started about your chainguard back in February was posted by “member” Tomsjack. Tomsjack is actually a bot, not a real person, that posts eBay items on the CABE. There’s nothing personal about it. Dave Stromberger ( site super moderator) co-opted the bots function and has allowed it to remain on the site posting its eBay selections.  There is a thread somewhere in that section that explains this a little better.
Glad to see your involvement on the CABE. Please feel free to post anything you care to share, don’t worry about the naysayers.









						Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike On Ebay  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-B-6-Autocycle-Phantom-Springer-Bicycle-Horn-Tank-Drum-Brake-Bike/233769509239?    UNBELIEVABLE!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Robert Troub (May 4, 2022)

mike1117 said:


> This is my first post here. I have never bought, sold, listed  anything on the Cabe since it went online so many years ago, but started lately to look at it every few months as I am still involved with bikes, mainly Schwinn Stingray type bikes. I was quite surprised  and disappointed when I saw someone make a post in reference to a chainguard I had for sale on Ebay my username being mike1484 which I have used for 20+ years on Ebay. This person's post on the Cabe just stating the following, Schwinn Stingray Original Paint Screen Wingtip chainguard on Ebay that showed a photo of the guard and Ebay listing number. Nothing else was shown or stated in the original post. The post did not ask any questions, or attempt to answer any questions. This post in my opinion serves no purpose other than to hope others will respond regarding the high price of the guard and start an unfriendly spirited thread. No, it was not started to be helpful or ask or answer a question which is what this forum should be about, but to hope to start a thread directed against a single person who turned out to be me. If someone has the time to make these posts, why not post about items for sale which are incorrectly represented which would help those who might might not see what is a misrepresented or incorrectly represented item or something helpful. To the credit of the Cabe members, only 2 people replied to the initial post. In regards to my prices on Ebay, yes they are high. In regards to Ebay, in my opinion it is not a place to look for bike bargains, it is mainly a place to look for a part or parts needed to complete a bike project you may have, or if you have a lot of money to purchase complete bikes. There are no bargains on Ebay as it is open to everyone worldwide and items end up selling for top dollar. One could look up a violet Ramshorn guard that sold a month ago with both brackets unattached that I wanted for a bike I have, so I bid $533 on and did not win the guard. Prices are high on Ebay. The bargains take some legwork like going to swaps, flea markets, garage sales, searching the old fashioned way, not in typing words into a search bar. All the bikes in my personal collection I have personally gone and picked up myself, never buying a complete bike on Ebay or having a bike shipped to me. I tell people that before the internet a person wanting a nice Stingray could have money burning a hole in there pocket but not find anything to buy. Now with the internet a person with money does not have to leave their home and they can have the nicest collection of just about anything they wish including bikes. All that said I am trying to get top dollar on my chainguards, most of which I have had for over 20 years, and why they are on Ebay.
> 
> I just did not like the post directed at me and probably against my better judgement feel like I have to defend myself and say something about myself instead of shrugging it off and forget about it which would probably be the wiser decision as I have seen posts like this turn bad. I have been involved with Stingrays for the past 30 or so years not counting the new Flam Lime Deluxe Stingray I was fortunate to get from my parents in 1964. I used to subscribe, have ads or posted in all the hardcopy publications including the Stingray Newsletter, The Cabe, Hemmings, local papers, I had huge phone bills back in the day when it cost some money to call long distance (remember phone cards), when send me a photo meant you got out your camera, took photos, had them developed and sent them off by mail to who requested them, unless you had a Poloroid camera and you could skip having photos developed. And these photos were lucky to show what color a bike was let alone fine details like we have today with digital photos and enlarging. I put on several bike swap meets and shows myself many years ago. My shows/meets were always free to buyers, sellers, everyone, I provided a free BBQ and drinks to all there, paid for the trophies myself, and opened up my homes to whoever needed a place to stay the night before. I remember a show I had at my home in Capitola CA down the street from the beach on July 4th 2001, Lots of great people showed up most of them I do not not know if they are still around and would be nice to hear from again. I have such good memories of that show where it started with a wheelie contest on the wharf with trophies going to the winners, then a bike ride through town with many of the bikes flying flags as it was July 4th, then a BBQ and bike show at my place with again trophies awarded. There was a dinner in town at a beachfront restaurant the night before with many people crashing at my place that night before the show. Great times. So when Covid hit and I was at home with a lot of time on my hands, I got back into the hobby doing some buying as well as selling. I thought I would sell off on Ebay some of the many guards and some other items that I had stored away decades ago on and was amazed at how high prices had gone up. Now through the years the hobby just does not seem as friendly as it once was and now I am just the guy with the high priced items on Ebay.
> Anyway that was a lot to say about a post directed at me which I did not care for and maybe it would be wiser of me to just leave it alone and should know better as I get older. Thanks, Mike Taylor


----------



## Coyote (May 4, 2022)

Thanks for sharing... 🤨


----------



## J-wagon (May 4, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Tomsjack is actually a bot, not a real person, that posts eBay items on the CABE.



Wow, that's amazing. Now I know why posts always around midnight and schwinn only ebay.


----------



## kreika (May 4, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe! I’ve lived in Santa Cruz county my whole life. Take care!


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2022)

So all this is about an eBay listing posted in the classifieds by tomsjack? Does anyone have a Kit Kat bar they can share?


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

Meh, people can agree or disagree, buy or not buy.  There will always be a comment section, there will always be and always has been naysayers and unfortunately, due to the internet, we now get to hear about them all the time.  When I see a price I think is too high, I keep scrolling.....there will always be a better deal and ebay is not where those are.


----------



## mike1117 (May 5, 2022)

So, I am not trying to beat a dead horse here. Just trying to figure out something. So Tomsjack is not a real person posting, it is a bot that is controlled by a moderator of this site whatever that means. Is that correct. It seems I was not the only one aware of this. Do most people know this here, is it in the terms of use. I ask because I feel kind of foolish that the first time I join a chat type group on the world wide web and post something to what I thought was a forum full of real people, I am responding to a bot/moderator??? not a real user. Is it wrong to ask why would a moderator would not post something under a heading of moderator or something, or is it only a handful of people like myself that think that Tomsjack is not a moderator, while everyone else knows this?


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

mike1117 said:


> So, I am not trying to beat a dead horse here. Just trying to figure out something. So Tomsjack is not a real person posting, it is a bot that is controlled by a moderator of this site whatever that means. Is that correct. It seems I was not the only one aware of this. Do most people know this here, is it in the terms of use. I ask because I feel kind of foolish that the first time I join a chat type group on the world wide web and post something to what I thought was a forum full of real people, I am responding to a bot/moderator??? not a real user. Is it wrong to ask why would a moderator would not post something under a heading of moderator or something, or is it only a handful of people like myself that think that Tomsjack is not a moderator, while everyone else knows this?



Most of us are well aware of the good ol' TomsJack robot but since we're all aware of it, we just kinda shrug it off and move on and it hasnt really ever hurt anyone since the bot is posting actual listings and not scams if that makes sense.  Dangerous? no.  Annoying? Maybe a tad.....

...but yeah, its a bot and not a real person and not a moderator of anything, just a fake user who posts ads.


----------



## Schwinny (May 5, 2022)

Right off hand, I'd say not to spend your time worrying about what other people say or do.
If you sell a lot of stuff and are in the market, how long it sits sets the price. If you  think people are not buying because of what someone wrote here.... I seriously doubt it.
Now if it's a personality issue, that's different. But many people here pay waaaaay too much for parts and never say a word. They keep the prices up and no one is any wiser. Many people here will also share their buying experiences, but the negative aspects are usually personal issues. How many people need that or WANT that part is how long it will sit.
Crowds for bike parts  follow the ages and incomes of the generations that want them. When that crowd wanes, the prices fall and the next generations favorite bikes take over.
BMX is now getting real hot.


----------



## cds2323 (May 5, 2022)

@mike1117 

I’m not sure how many people are aware of the Tomsjack bot. Probably only the ones who saw that thread I quoted in my previous post. The site , like all forums, always has a number of bots on it at times. The Tomsjack bot has always just posted seemingly random eBay ads. The moderator, @Dave Stromberger , changed the way the bot functions. Now the link posted by the bot benefits the CABE rather than whoever did before. Click on the link that I posted in my previous post for a better explanation of what all this means. Perhaps Dave could weigh in and explain it better. But Dave isn’t the one controlling what the bot posts, only changing how the information it collects is used. 

Again nothing is personal about the bot. But the other responses to that post were real members. I’m not aware of any bots posting anything other than links, and do not post any readable text.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 6, 2022)

mike1117 said:


> So, I am not trying to beat a dead horse here. Just trying to figure out something. So Tomsjack is not a real person posting, it is a bot that is controlled by a moderator of this site whatever that means. Is that correct. It seems I was not the only one aware of this. Do most people know this here, is it in the terms of use. I ask because I feel kind of foolish that the first time I join a chat type group on the world wide web and post something to what I thought was a forum full of real people, I am responding to a bot/moderator??? not a real user. Is it wrong to ask why would a moderator would not post something under a heading of moderator or something, or is it only a handful of people like myself that think that Tomsjack is not a moderator, while everyone else knows this?



The bot is controlled by someone else who is an eBay Affiliate, meaning that they have a contract with eBay to share links to items on the site. If someone clicks through their link and buys that item, or anything else on eBay within a 24hr window, they will get a small % reward. TheCABE is an affilate too, which helps to keep the lights on. So this guy apparently has a bot that is posting to not just theCABE, but to many sites for all kinds of collectibles all over the internet. I found him posting to a John Deere site too.  What he's doing was over-riding our efforts here, effectively stealing from theCABE. But I fixed the software so the credit still goes to theCABE.  Since his selections are not off topic, and sometimes even helpful, I let him continue. He works for me now! (evil laugh)


----------



## Darthvader (May 6, 2022)

Have you guys been on the Facebook bike sites? 😵

I have bought from Mike for many years. A Okay


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 14, 2022)

I also did not know about tomsjack, but may have read some of those non-Schwinn posts (don’t really remember).

It is interesting that the assumption was that such posts must have had something to do with criticisms of high prices.

I too have assumptions that that whole forum mainly has to do with sharing information; i.e., letting other members know about something that they might be interested in?


----------



## Barto (May 16, 2022)

Ok, I’m a bit confused - someone posted a part on The CABE that you had on EBay - but they didn’t comment - correct?  What makes you think the thread was posted with nefarious intent?  
Bart


----------

